# Water & electrical in same stud space.



## Jollygg99 (Jul 7, 2014)

Replacing drywall in tub shower area and discovered electrical for outlet in adjoining room in same stud space as the water pipes for the shower.  Does this meet code?


----------



## Frank (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes---meets code is common in kitchens as well as in floor joist bays in the floor


----------



## mjesse (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep, legal and common.

While the wall is open, it's good to verify dissimilar metals are not in contact, i.e galvanized electrical conduit is not touching copper water pipe. This can lead to galvanic corrosion, but can be minimized by separating the pipes with cardboard, tape, or other non-metallic material.


----------



## steveray (Jul 7, 2014)

Jacuzzi Tub anyone?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 7, 2014)

I concur with the folks above, it all good.

Welcome to the forum Jollygg99!


----------

